

Kalashnikov 'feared he was to blame' for AK-47 rifle deaths - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-25709371

======
kasey_junk
"The Gun" by C. J. Chivers was an interesting book that covered a lot of the
making of the AK-47. Kalashnikov was a very interesting character who was
wrapped up in cold war rhetoric and who frequently said contradictory things.

------
angersock
All engineers have a moral responsibility for the work that they do--this is
important whether you are making bridges, assaults rifles, or data warehouses.

